# Solved: Canon Powershot A430



## gottaBKD (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi All....I am running win98SE
I have a canon powershot A430. Along with it came the Digital Camera solution disk. In January, I loaded the software onto the harddrive and successfully downloaded my pictures. 
Later in Feb. I reconnected the camera to download the pictures and could not do it. 
The software is supposed to automatically launch when you connect the camera to the computer (it did this correctly the first time) but never launches the download portion.
I removed the cannon software and reinstalled it (twice) to see if it would work from a fresh install. Nothing.
I have since removed all the canon software and now wonder if the conflict is happening due to another "picture editor" software on my HDD? Blogdesk uses a picture editor, and canon us TWAIN. I wonder if they are conflicting?  
How do I put the software back onto the hdd without causing a conflict. Should I uninstall the suspected conflicting software (Blogdesk) as well? Then install the canon software, then Blogdesk to see if that works?

I did a search for all the canon software after using the add remove options in the control panel. Any left over, I just deleted to the trash. But when I reinstalled, the camera WIA driver (I think that's the right one) did not load.

Don't know how to solve my issue so any suggestions would be better than what I am doing now.
Thanks
gottaBKD


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Personally I would never load any camera supplied software. Ever.

I use a card reader, these are 100% reliable and the camera card shows up as a "removeable drive" from which you copy and paste the images to where you want them.

I have never connected a camera to the PC, there seem to be too many software conflicts in the camera software.


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

When you had the problem initially, connected the camera and powered it on?....


----------



## gottaBKD (Dec 5, 2006)

@kiwiguy... yes it seems I am leaning towards a card reader. Not sure which is good with Win98 though.... any advice on that?

@idowindows.... The first time I loaded the software, connected the camera, turn the camera to download, the auto pop up window came up. Two memory sticks download just fine, saved the picture to my desktop all was good.
A month later I went to download some more phots from the camera, connected it to the computer but this time, no pop-up window appeared. So I selected it from the menu, to force it open and nothing. Tried several times. Did not work.
Figured something went bad, uninstalled the software, reloaded it and still nothing. Weird no? Repeated the process again, still nothing. So now I have removed the software completely.
Which brings me to today...... and looking for a card reader which could be easier than loading the software over again. LOL
It's all been very frustrating but I figured there may be a clash with another software that has a picture editor attached to it.
Not sure if I can remove that software, load the Canon software, the reload the blogging software to see if that fixes the conflict. Could be worth a try no? 
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Win 98 is "touch and go" with USB at the best of times, I see you have 98SE which was a bit better.

As long as the card reader clearly states that it works with Windows 98SE and has drivers, you should be fine.

It *should* be a lot more stable than camera software on Windows 98SE


----------



## gottaBKD (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks Kiwiguy,
I have been looking at some that are the box type and the plug and play (portable) type at Tigerdirect.com. I realize that it must be Win98SE compatible, but they are hard to come by.
I think I may just purchase a mid range priced one and try it out. I have USB2.0 so I hope I am fine with that as well.
Maybe time for a computer upgrade as the WIN98SE peripherals are harder to find. 
But I like my machine 
Thanks again


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Using Vista Premium here, works nice...


----------



## SeamusOfTheNorth (Dec 9, 2007)

Being a bit of a dummy I connected the Canon IXUS II camera to the PC BEFORE installing the Canon Camera software as I was later reminded of when I consulted the manual. 

Ever since this mistake I have had nothing but trouble with the software.

I've tried removing all traces of Canon software but and uninstalling any USB drivers for the camera so I could start from scratch but "no dice". 

Somewhere on my PC is a remnant of this Canon software. Every time I try to do a fresh installation of Canon Zoombrowser and accociated Canon "Solutions Disk" software, I get a message saying Canon camera software is already installed and the installation will not proceed. 

So I can't use the Canon software because any useful components of it are NOT installed and I am unable to install what I need because Canon/Windows won't let me!  It's almost humorous. 

At the moment the only way I can access my photos is through Windows explorer, which treats my canon camera as an external drive.

What I miss most is the Canon "Camera Window" software which would automatically download to a designated location and automatically create folders sorted by the date each batch of images was created. So I could have a month's worth of photos and not have to manually create folders for the different days the photos were taken.

I've got another issue too, the IXUS II camera thinks the 2GB sandisk SD card is only 968MB in size - since I formatted it recently.  I think I had this issue before and it was solved through a firmware upgrade. I am currently trying to determine what firmware I have on the camera at the moment because if it is located on the CCD ship, then I may have the old firmware again because the CCD chip was recently replaced under warranty due to a known fault.

This Canon software is like a virus I cannot get rid of. 

I wanted to totally clean it off my computer and do a fresh installation but I don't know if I want it back on my system.

To be fair, it has been pretty good software up 'till now, but maybe it is time to switch to Adobe software. I like Adobe's new software, but I was hoping it would be both PC and Mac compatible.

Any help from you guys would be much appreciated.

I think I might just reinstall Windows and be done with it - which is pretty drastic, but the time I've spent on this Canon camera issue is considerable and I could have done several Windows installations by now. I need to get to work on some recent photos and this is holding me up.


----------

